# Ford 4610 Slow implement hydraulics



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Borrowed a buddies tractor to run my rotary rakes because clutch blew up on my international 674.
Tractor has no trouble with loader operation but it will not lift the wings on the dual rotary rakes. Won't even lift one side at a time.
Checked level-good, replaced hyd filter.
Wondering if anybody has any ideas or spec on what the hydraulic pump should be putting out at the couplers?
Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Could be it has a priority valve thats messing up.

We have a JD400 backhoe that sometimes in the past loader and hoe operation would become extremely slow or erratic, problem is then you have a blown oring in the steering column and the priority valve is directing all the oil to the steering.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does your tractor have CCLS hyd's?? If so the sensing valve on the top of rockshaft housing could be sticking.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool thanks guys, I'll do some checking.


----------



## dieselknudt (Apr 8, 2014)

Also it takes some pretty high psi to lift those rakes as the it is pressurizing the rod end of the cylinder. There is less surface area so it take more pressure to lift.

The tractor just may not have enough psi.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Did your IH lift the wings this year? I had a problem with a single acting cylinder leaking past the piston and the sintered bronze vent on the non-working side plugged with oil etc so it couldn't vent the trapped oil on the non-working side of the piston.

Have also worked on a friends Ford of that age a long time ago, I think the 3 point was stuck in lift so there wasn't oil for the remotes. The steering had its own pump up front on the motor. His loader had a front mount pump on the crank.


----------

